# Domane cable routing



## KLOSHE (May 17, 2013)

Is there an internal sheath within the domane frame to run the dérailleur cables through? I want to install new cables but don't want to pull the old ones out if I can't get the new ones routed through the frame.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

nope, just air


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

It's usually not much work to get the to pop out the opening at the bottom bracket, you might have to run them back and forth and twist them around a bit but they pop out. 

OR...

You can run over to the lbs and get a couple of the liners they put in the frames when they're new and run those over the old cable before you remove them.


----------

